# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week??? 8-7-14



## vintage2wheel (Sep 7, 2014)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes-parts-history did we find this week???



Post some pics and tell us the story behind the find!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 7, 2014)

*Sunday Finds*

Excuse me but that date is 9-7-14 for your find of the week


----------



## kodyind (Sep 7, 2014)

*Town and Country Tandem*

I found this very nice Town and Country Tandem, now I need to find someone that knows all about them, not much info on them


----------



## Romerkb (Sep 7, 2014)

*Collegiate*

I got this one today.  The lady said he hubby bought it for her used for graduate school & she road it with her books in the baskets.  it has been sitting in her garage unbidden for 5-years. She was happy to know my intent is to restore the bike.  I'm super confused about the year though! The serial number (the letters) are extremely hard to read.  The headbadge number is only 3 numbers, I think it was stamped to close to the edge, and got cut off.  I found a color called Holiday Rose listed in 1954. I'm not sure if a reissue color though. It's cute, but a mystery!


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 7, 2014)

Romerkb said:


> I got this one today.... View attachment 167981




Looks ~1986 to me


----------



## Romerkb (Sep 7, 2014)

*I think so too*



rustjunkie said:


> Looks ~1986 to me





I'm leaning towards that too.  Finally got the VIN 



.  It's TX15620153


----------



## Pantmaker (Sep 7, 2014)

*2 cool bikes*

Got these both from original owners. I love a KSHD and it seems like they are getting harder to find. I gotta admit there is a sweet spot in my heart for rusty, crusty Corvette 5 speeds...no question these are getting hard to find. This one's gonna be fun.


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 8, 2014)

*Schwinn heavy duty*

Please explain to me what makes a heavy duty bicycle different components can you tell me please and what years were they made. Are they a rare bike? Thanks


----------



## Elefuntman (Sep 8, 2014)

*1947?*

Picked this up. I'm not sure of a couple things. The year, I guess 46 or 47, and look at the pics, bike looks mostly original however it has a sweetheart. Also dogleg cranks. It looks all original in the drive areas. Could the sprocket be a holdover from prewar, or changed? Nice bike, wish I could find a boy's bike in this condition.


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 8, 2014)

Elefuntman said:


> Picked this up. I'm not sure of a couple things. The year, I guess 46 or 47, and look at the pics, bike looks mostly original however it has a sweetheart. Also dogleg cranks. It looks all original in the drive areas. Could the sprocket be a holdover from prewar, or changed? Nice bike, wish I could find a boy's bike in this condition.





That is in very nice shape. The sweetheart ring was still being used post war on a few lower end models. Might be original to the bike, but that crank leg sure looks awful shiny.


----------



## Dale Alan (Sep 9, 2014)

Some beautiful bikes,wish I found some gems like those.


----------



## Elefuntman (Sep 9, 2014)

GTs58 said:


> That is in very nice shape. The sweetheart ring was still being used post war on a few lower end models. Might be original to the bike, but that crank leg sure looks awful shiny.




Thanks, if you look at the SN pic, you can see the rust on the backside of the cranks. Still a mystery to me, I'll post on it's own thread! Thanks!


----------

